# Partner Visa: Subclass 820



## brandy (Jan 22, 2011)

After a lot of time money and paperwork my girlfriend was finally granted a fiance' visa, she has been in Australia for 4 months and we are now happily married. 
The problem is that I thought all the hard work was behind us but when I rang immigration I was told that now we need to apply for a Partner Visa: Subclasses 820 pay $965 and provide them with all the document's ie wage slips, police checks, stat decs, health checks ect that we have already submitted when obtaining the fiance' visa. 
Have I been given the wrong information or is it part of the process to submit the same information twice?


----------



## missmullen (Jun 9, 2011)

Hi,

What you have been advised is correct. Your PMV was for the purposes of entering Australia to get married, not for the purposes of remaining in Australia indefinitely. If you wish to remain in Australia now that you are married, you need to complete the process by applying for your Partner visa.


----------



## SarahM (Feb 8, 2011)

You never read the partner migration booklet did you  ?
*Have a look at page 9:
http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/booklets/1127.pdf
*
In the end you'll pay the same amount as someone who applied directly for a partner visa, which costs $3,000 onshore for someone who didn't arrive on a prospective marriage visa.

Read the booklet because it'll help you with your partner visa application, especially pages 40 and 41.


----------



## brandy (Jan 22, 2011)

hi thanks for replying, I was aware that the PMV was only valid for a short time until we married before needing a new visa but I did not know that we we had to resubmit alot of documents and things that we have already provided, it just seems like they are asking for a lot of things that they should already have on file.


----------



## SarahM (Feb 8, 2011)

Yes but they do want a lot more new evidence, as listed on pages 40 and 41 of the partner migration booklet.

For the prospective marriage visa you don't need half as much evidence as you would for a partner visa, what's more you can be granted the PMV without having lived together (only need to have met), whereas after you're married you can ideally begin more shared commitments, live together, ect... *immigration now wants to see the evidence that you are starting your life as a married couple*, things that you couldn't show before.

All of the people here who applied for partner visas (usually after being on working holidays or tourist visas), had *enormous* applications! My husband's was more than an inch thick, and was very heavy. The evidence you'll be giving this time around will be much more extensive.

Don't get me wrong, I still agree the whole process is annoying! All the best


----------



## brandy (Jan 22, 2011)

I used an immigration agent to help with the PMV and his services did not cover much, I was aware that I needed to apply for a new visa that was why I rang immigration for assistance but as I have yet start that process am unaware of what is really required to gain a Subclass 820 Visa


----------



## SarahM (Feb 8, 2011)

brandy said:


> I used an immigration agent to help with the PMV and his services did not cover much, I was aware that I needed to apply for a new visa that was why I rang immigration for assistance but as I have yet start that process am unaware of what is really required to gain a Subclass 820 Visa


In that case I really suggest you read the partner migration booklet, there's all the information you need, you won't need an agent unless you have a very complicated case.
http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/booklets/1127.pdf
- Page 35 is the start of the partner visa section, so start from there.

Also, it's not just a subclass 820, it's a combined subclass 820/801 in the same application. What happens is:
- You apply for the partner visa
- They grant the temporary 820
- 2 years after the date you applied, they ask for some more evidence
- If your evidence still proves your eligibility, you're granted the permanent 801
Here's the visa on the immigration site:
http://www.immi.gov.au/migrants/partners/partner/820-801/

The forms to fill out for the partner visa are these:
For the sponsor: http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/40sp.pdf
For the applicant: http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/47sp.pdf


----------



## jdm (Nov 14, 2011)

*Subclass 820*

Hello guys I need some advice please, I applied for subclass 820 two weeks ago (Jun 6 2012) and a bit worried here on how long to get my temporary residency if I could stay longer or I have to go fly back home if I havent received it in time??? Anyway Im currently holding a PMV and live here in Melbourne. Does anyone know how long to get a decisions of subclass 820 onshore Pls??? Thanks much


----------



## xeelah (Jan 17, 2012)

jdm said:


> Hello guys I need some advice please, I applied for subclass 820 two weeks ago (Jun 6 2012) and a bit worried here on how long to get my temporary residency if I could stay longer or I have to go fly back home if I havent received it in time??? Anyway Im currently holding a PMV and live here in Melbourne. Does anyone know how long to get a decisions of subclass 820 onshore Pls??? Thanks much


Hi.. I've also recently applied for an onshore partner visa last may 30. Along with my application, they gave me an acknowledgement letter stating that I have been granted a Bridging visa A which allows me to stay lawfully in Australia after my PMV expires this September. this bridging visa A is valid up until the time when a decision is made regarding my spousal visa application. I think this would also be your case.. If you've applied in person to the immigration office, you should be given an acknowledgement letter along with your receipt. However, if you've applied by post, you should wait for it to arrive for 2 weeks or so..

To answer your question though, the guy from the immigration office told me that it would take 12 months max.


----------



## IMkddj (Nov 14, 2011)

xeelah said:


> Hi.. I've also recently applied for an onshore partner visa last may 30. Along with my application, they gave me an acknowledgement letter stating that I have been granted a Bridging visa A which allows me to stay lawfully in Australia after my PMV expires this September. this bridging visa A is valid up until the time when a decision is made regarding my spousal visa application. I think this would also be your case.. If you've applied in person to the immigration office, you should be given an acknowledgement letter along with your receipt. However, if you've applied by post, you should wait for it to arrive for 2 weeks or so..
> 
> To answer your question though, the guy from the immigration office told me that it would take 12 months max.


Hello xeelah,
So you lodged partner visa in person. Can i ask where? Because i called before the person i spoke to told me I have to lodge it by post. Which I prefer to apply in person.

Thanks.


----------



## jdm (Nov 14, 2011)

xeelah said:


> Hi.. I've also recently applied for an onshore partner visa last may 30. Along with my application, they gave me an acknowledgement letter stating that I have been granted a Bridging visa A which allows me to stay lawfully in Australia after my PMV expires this September. this bridging visa A is valid up until the time when a decision is made regarding my spousal visa application. I think this would also be your case.. If you've applied in person to the immigration office, you should be given an acknowledgement letter along with your receipt. However, if you've applied by post, you should wait for it to arrive for 2 weeks or so..
> 
> To answer your question though, the guy from the immigration office told me that it would take 12 months max.


*Thanks Xeelah ! You're right I checked the Immig. email again and I have read all the attached files and found out that they gave me the same thing as you got a bridging visa A and told me processing may take 9 to 12 months. So bridging visa is the temporary visa before we get our permanent residence? I hope thats the case LOL fingers crossed as I have 2 trips outside Australia this year.... Well thanks a lot and good luck, I hope we hear from them soon!!!!*


----------



## allansarh (May 14, 2012)

brandy said:


> After a lot of time money and paperwork my girlfriend was finally granted a fiance' visa, she has been in Australia for 4 months and we are now happily married.
> The problem is that I thought all the hard work was behind us but when I rang immigration I was told that now we need to apply for a Partner Visa: Subclasses 820 pay $965 and provide them with all the document's ie wage slips, police checks, stat decs, health checks ect that we have already submitted when obtaining the fiance' visa.
> Have I been given the wrong information or is it part of the process to submit the same information twice?


First i wanna say congrats...
where is your gf from?what subclass of fiance u were applied on the first?where do u lodge the papers offshore(outside australia) or onshore(inside australia)?


----------



## IMkddj (Nov 14, 2011)

jdm said:


> Thanks Xeelah ! You're right I checked the Immig. email again and I have read all the attached files and found out that they gave me the same thing as you got a bridging visa A and told me processing may take 9 to 12 months. So bridging visa is the temporary visa before we get our permanent residence? I hope thats the case LOL fingers crossed as I have 2 trips outside Australia this year.... Well thanks a lot and good luck, I hope we hear from them soon!!!!


Hi jdm,
Bridging visa A is not the Temporary partner visa. Its a visa that gives you the same right as your current visa. It will remain valid until they made a decision regarding your spouse visa. If granted Temp. Partner visa, they will assess you again after 2 years for permanent one. They can give you a permanent without the waiting period if your in a relationship with your partner for 3 years.

Cheers,
IMkddj


----------



## jdm (Nov 14, 2011)

Thanks much Xeelah! I am not sure if you got my first reply. Anyway I have read the email from Immigration again and found out I got a bridging visa too. hahaha They issued it the day they received my application cos I had lodged it tru mail. I think nothing much different lodging tru mail or in person. They have done quite fast because the day after I sent my mail they acknowledged my application. Thanks much again....

Cheers,
jdm


----------



## xeelah (Jan 17, 2012)

jdm said:


> *Thanks Xeelah ! You're right I checked the Immig. email again and I have read all the attached files and found out that they gave me the same thing as you got a bridging visa A and told me processing may take 9 to 12 months. So bridging visa is the temporary visa before we get our permanent residence? I hope thats the case LOL fingers crossed as I have 2 trips outside Australia this year.... Well thanks a lot and good luck, I hope we hear from them soon!!!!*


Hello! I just want to add though that bridging visa A is only valid to stay lawfully in Australia while waiting for a decision for your visa application. If you plan to travel outside Australia while the bridging visa A is in effect, you should go to an immigration office to have them grant you a bridging visa B which will enable you to travel overseas while waiting for a decision. The guy in the immigration told me that if I plan to travel outside of Australia, that I should go to their office 2 weeks before the scheduled travel to arrange a bridging visa B.

*Please take note of this information as going out of the country while you're in a bridging visa A would prevent you from entering Australia again and would nullify the grant of your spousal visa assuming you were granted the visa while overseas.*


----------



## dianmarie007 (Jun 5, 2011)

Hi everyone,
I would like to know if i really have to submit AFP and medical Check the time i will lodge my application? And do u also submits the groceries receipt ? thanks


----------



## aussiegirl (Dec 15, 2009)

Yes. You have to submit those checks otherwise they can't process the application.

As for receipts, they must show some evidence of being for the houswhold or relationship so only submit them if they are necessary and can't be shown on a bank statement or something similar.


----------



## twww (Sep 16, 2011)

aussiegirl said:


> *Yes. You have to submit those checks otherwise they can't process the application.*
> 
> As for receipts, they must show some evidence of being for the houswhold or relationship so only submit them if they are necessary and can't be shown on a bank statement or something similar.


Hang on!

'dianmarie007', currently has a PMV subclass 300. Medicals checks do not apply as He/She has already submitted those.

As per the 820-801-checklist.pdf:



> *If you hold a Prospective Marriage (subclass 300) visa, you are not required to undergo medical examinations unless you are asked to do so*.


As for the police checks...Not sure. You might need to get this clarified from immi. I've read on here that, like with the medicals, holders of the subclass 300 do not need to be submit this again...


----------

